# 1992 sentra 1.6 4 speed auto



## haywire59 (Dec 5, 2005)

:thumbup: how do i replace the passenger side c.v.half axle it is raising cane do i need any special tools?


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

haywire59 said:


> :thumbup: how do i replace the passenger side c.v.half axle it is raising cane do i need any special tools?


You're in the wrong area but here you go.

1. You'll need the following:

1/2 Breaker Bar
3/8 Metric Ratchet set.
32mm Socket (I think this is the right size)
Crowbar.
Jack Stands

2. Jack car up and take passenger side wheel off.
3. Remove the dust cap on the wheel. 
4. Pull cotter pin and remove the 32mm nut.
5. Undo the nut holding the ball joint in place but do not remove it. 
6. Using the crow bar or a pickle fork, pop the ball joint loose.
7. Finish removing ball joint nut.
8. Pull on entire wheel/hub asseymbly to remove it from the axel. The axel should just flop down there.
9. Using a crow bar or a really big screwdriver, gently pry to axel shaft out of the transmission where the halfshaft terminates (should be a nice gap to get leverage.)
10. Install is the reverse.

Enjoy. 

This should take around 1.5 hours.


----------

